# Active Directory Issues



## jp1203 (Jul 21, 2005)

At home, I'm running a Server 2003 R2 box as a domain controller for a local domain (Dreamspark license). At first, I was running 2000 server, but added a 2008 and 2003 R2 server to the domain and promoted them to DCs (had the licenses and wanted to play with the newer Operating Systems). The original 2000 and 2008 box no longer exist, but I realized I never demoted them (couldn't raise functional level to 2003, couldn't join machines to the domain, etc.). I eliminated the 2000 box because it was aging and moved all files/printers on it to the 2003 R2 server. The 2008 never really had a purpose other than replication because it was a DC. I think the issues I'm running into stem from the fact that because the 2000 box was the original and only DC for a while, it was the master and primary for all roles.

I seized all of the roles from the original 2000 server and I believe I have removed all traces of the other DCs from active directory sites and services.

Long story short, this solved most of my issues--I can now do everything except join a PC to the domain--I get the error "The directory service was unable to allocate a relative identifier."

I ran dcdiag and the server fails the systemlog and knowsofroleholders tests, but passes all others. I'm guessing this could be the reason. I did successfully raise the functional level to 2k3 and can add users/groups without errors--it's just joining PCs.

I considered demoting this final DC, but I think if I did that I would never be able to promote it again because no other DCs exist.

Any ideas?

Thanks!


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

So the server 2008 box was also a domain controller? It seems like your primary is not holding all of the roles it needs for being a proper DC and knowsofroleholders would seem to indicate it thinks there should be replication going on. Do you only have one DC now?


----------



## jp1203 (Jul 21, 2005)

Yes, the server 2008 box was a domain controller. 

I think you're right...I think the 2003 DC is thinking the others still exist somewhere, even though they don't. I can't find any trace of them, though, and I've seized all of the roles.

The 2003 box is the only DC now, yes.


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

If you introduced a 2008 server into a 2000/2003 domain I am sure you also had to update the schema on the 2003 server when you did an adprep and forestprep. I am not sure what you need to do to roll back the schema to the 2003 level. Has the schema master role been restored as well? Does the current DC have all of the proper roles?


----------

